# Backup Camera?



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Do you guys carry a back up camera? I shoot FX, but my backup is a DX for good reasons.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> Do you guys carry a back up camera? I shoot FX, but my backup is a DX for good reasons.


Nope, just one camera for me.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

I only carry a back up camera when I'm on a paid shoot. I use a Nikon D2H to back up my D3S.

Regards...JL


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

SRFast said:


> I only carry a back up camera when I'm on a paid shoot. I use a Nikon D2H to back up my D3S.
> 
> Regards...JL


+1 
I use my D7000 and D90 for backup


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

1


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here's a backup camera for you Dave-o!










Btw, I usually bring both of my camera bodies for important shoots.

Primary: 1DM3 Backup: 5D2


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Here's a backup camera for you Dave-o!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

now i do. new 7d + 24-105


----------

